# Is anyone else afraid of food prepared by people you don't know



## riverboat (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had thoughts about this over the past few weeks, especially when I couldn't see the person who was making the food. When I went to KFC's drive thru today the food took too long to deliver, so when I got home I threw it away. I kept freaking out on the drive back, thinking they had done something to it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm quite paranoid about my food being contaminated. I don't eat at fast food places much because half the time the people look so sketchy and sloppy and I imagine their hands all over my food. Best I just cook things myself. I just need to learn how to cook now.


----------



## WR1986 (Nov 30, 2009)

Since I started working at a gas station I developed this. Since I deny so many people their beer or cigs from bad ID's I'm always afraid that cook or person is going to be someone I pissed off and I'm going to get a big loogie for lunch. 
Then again that may also just be my anxiety. I once also posted something online just to be stupid and for some reason I thought the cops where looking for me I even changed computers because I was afraid of them finding me through it! So yea I know how ya feel.


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

riverboat said:


> I've had thoughts about this over the past few weeks, especially when I couldn't see the person who was making the food. When I went to KFC's drive thru today the food took too long to deliver, so when I got home I threw it away. I kept freaking out on the drive back, thinking they had done something to it.


I have valid concerns about fast food. I know a lot of scumbags who brag about what they've done to people's food. I stick with good restaurants or family restaurants when possible.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes but only because i don't know how it's going to taste and if it tastes bad i don't want them to see me making weird faces and then they'll feed bad.


----------



## Mucho (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm afraid of eating other peoples home cooked meals. I'm sure they taste good but there's just something weird about eating a person's cooking who I don't know :sus


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm paranoid about food made by anyone besides myself, mostly because I worry about how they prepared it and exactly how many calories are in it. Yup, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't eat anything if someone hands it to me with their bare hands, I never have. Even mother isn't immune to my idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Only certain fast food places. I'll eat any pizza regardless of who made it if it tastes good though!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to be sort of afraid of this because someone at my high school had their food spiked with some sort of psychedelic drug and had to be hospitalized, word spread around the school and most people just brushed it off, but for a good while after that incident I avoided most food prepared by other people for fear that it would happen to me next.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> I used to be sort of afraid of this because someone at my high school had their food spiked with some sort of psychedelic drug and had to be hospitalized, word spread around the school and most people just brushed it off, but for a good while after that incident I avoided most food prepared by other people for fear that it would happen to me next.


where do i line up for the free psychedelics?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

meyaj said:


> where can i line up for the free psychedelics?


Lol! well like I've said before, when I was young and stupid I used to be on the verge of panic attacks whenever I smoked weed, so that was it for me and psychedelics, I figured if that was what weed was like then the more potent ones would be mental torture.

It probly doesnt help either that a member of my family was once admitted to a psych ward from taking lsd :s.


----------



## wsxdrfvgy (Oct 22, 2009)

I am.. I also have a phobia of germs though so it makes it worse. I have to force myself not to think about it, otherwise I would throw up if I ate any food that was made by someone else.. especially fast food.
To be fair, I have found what looked like pubes in my fries from a fast food place once, I've known people who explained to me what they'd do to the food in restaurants, or their systems of "clean and dirty" food that they'd give people depending on whether they liked them or not... including someone who used to wipe sandwich fillings between his buttcheeks before putting them on someone's sandwich uke... I'm also one of those people who will usually gets the food with a hair in it, so I'm always obsessively checking my food for hairs.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Mucho said:


> I'm afraid of eating other peoples home cooked meals. I'm sure they taste good but there's just something weird about eating a person's cooking who I don't know :sus


Same. I could very rarely eat meals my ex's family would make. This makes me more anxious because I get so embarrassed for not eating their food. And I could never eat food from the school cafeteria. In elementary school, I'd buy a lunch, maybe drink the milk, and throw the rest of it away. Looking back, I feel so bad for wasting that money...


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I have some weird food worries as well. 

I only like Harvey's and Subway fast food, as I can stare at them the entire time they are making my food and they have to wear gloves...If I see them not following my expectations of cleanliness, I don't take the food ("eerr I forgot my debit card, brb!!" and run away). I don't do drive thrus, unless for coffee.

I am very selective of who is doing the home cooking. Grammas are exempt as is my mom, one aunt and SO. Everyone else I get distrustful and expel it soon after. 

After being enlightened in a bacteriology course to the world of microbes this semester, I have gotten far worse.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Havalina said:


> After being enlightened in a bacteriology course to the world of microbes this semester, I have gotten far worse.


So you're at least aware then that frequent hand washing is a more sanitary practice than wearing gloves, right?

That being said... Harvey's and Subway are pretty win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WR1986 said:


> Since I started working at a gas station I developed this. Since I deny so many people their beer or cigs from bad ID's I'm always afraid that cook or person is going to be someone I pissed off and I'm going to get a big loogie for lunch.
> Then again that may also just be my anxiety. I once also posted something online just to be stupid and for some reason I thought the cops where looking for me I even changed computers because I was afraid of them finding me through it! So yea I know how ya feel.


This is paranoia.
We really should not have to worry about it. I worked in a very busy McDonald's in college and there were people who were sketchy, but we all knew we had to do a good job. The meat temperature, shortening temperature was all tracked. The machines were cleaned daily.

If it is ever a problem, you can report it to the manager. Legally, they are obligated to make sure the food is safe as well as have a clean establishment.


----------



## Whoose the Moose (Dec 21, 2009)

Sometimes, food can be scary! I am not really afraid of most fast food (with the exception of taco bell), but rather other people's cooking (i.e., my friends' parents, relatives' cooking). When I was younger, this neighborhood friend of mine invited me over for lunch. I was too scared to eat the food that her parents prepared, which was a turkey sandwich. When I couldn't eat, her parents started yelling at me and called me a "brat" and a "picky eater." Ever since then, I've been scared to eat food at friends' houses. I'm worried that their parents will be watching me to see my reaction to how the food tastes, and this makes me very uncomfortable, and less inclined to eat at all.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's not so much the people preparing food or the food itself but the restaurant which is suspect to me, I hate businesses for the way they rip people off, you mention Subways but they charge like £3.60 for a sandwich, it's only a glorified deli and KFC's-I love their food but it's also kind of rank there, they are not clean at all in staff presentation or restaurant standards, it's amazing what customers put up with.

In Boots you can get a drink, sandwich and desert for a set price called a meal deal but the sandwiches are out of date, if you want pasta from M&S it'll be £2.99 and only half full, it takes me ages to select a lunch snack cos you got to figure out the least rip-off and don't get me started on the food poisoning I got from my local fish shop.

I always overcook my meats, I never eat meat from lesser known fast food places or takeaways and definately not from those burger vans.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

sometimes when my family is ordering at a drive thru and they get angry(especially my grandpa, he has quite the temper), I sometimes think in the back of my head "I hope they aren't doing anything to it".


----------

